# C. albida submerged?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I received some C. albida this past week. I'm going to plant some emersed, but was wondering if it's worth to try submerged? Since I received it I've seen multiple references saying it's not that great for aquariums.

-Russ


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had great luck with C. albida submersed ,once, a long time ago, but have never been able to get it to propagate submersed again. I have one plant that I got at the AGA convention 3 years ago that still is just one plant. All the plants in the picture (back of the C. lingua) grew from one plant submersed. It was so easy that I said, "Ho hum. This plant is easy.", and I gave the whole bunch to the LFS. :retard:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for the response. It helped more than you might know. I have a propensity for picking things that aren't really all that that great for submersed culture. What is the substate that you have it planted in, in the picture?

Russ


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The substrate was topsoil from a forest in which dead leaves were composted for a month. It was quite rich in organic matter, and probably similar to the partially composted beech leaves that the European crypt growers like to use. There was about a half inch of gravel on top. I am not sure that the soil type was the reason for the success. It may have been.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have two of these submersed and they have remained two plants for several months now. They are both healthy, but refuse to propagate for me. Everything else in that tank is flourishing. It's unfortunate because it is such a nice looking Crypt.

Perhaps one of the experts can chime in with the ideal conditions for albida.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I wonder if the place of collection has anything to do with it. I've heard that's the way it is with C. spiralis. Paul's came from the same place as mine and have done the exact same thing even though I tried everything.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

And I can't remember where I got that first plant. It was back in the '80's, and I may have gotten it in trade or it may have shown up as an un-named stray plant at the local fish store. The albida plants that Cavan and I are struggling with now came from Christopher Newell, who shows up at the AGA conventions with an amazing collection of nicely packaged crypts, Anubias, Lagenandra, and other plants, all for sale.


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Paul,

Thanks for the kind words. I've been lurking on and off here for a while now. There's been a bit more free time lately. I hope all is well with you. 

I have several small emerse stands of C. alibida now. I don't know any secret to getting this plant going other than patience and don't disturb the root base. I haven't had a chance (or the guts) to dig into an established (and slowly multiplying) culture to see what's going on with the roots. My guess is that the plant is working on developing a healthy root system before it multiplies. In the next couple of months, I'll dig into one of the stands and see what's going on. At this point, I should have enough plants to see about submerged cultivation. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris,

If you are getting your emersed plants to multiply, you must be doing the right thing! When you do break up a clump, I would like to get one of the plants from you, and maybe Cavan would, too. I will pay postage, of course, and some exta for the plant, too. (Not too much extra---I am an underpaid college professor!)


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Paul,

Sure, I'll let you know.

Chris


----------

